# Gold from the Lone Star International Wine Competition in Texas.



## Runningwolf (Jun 5, 2014)

Results from two wine competitions both came in today.

These are medals we just got from the very prestigious Lone Star International Wine Competition in Texas.

Our newest Eskimo Kisses, the 2013 vintage is off to a great start winning both a Gold Medal and the Grand Star award. It looks like it will live up to the reputation of its predecessors. This wine along with several others below have not even been released yet are were just released for sale in the past month.

Silver medal winners include:
Dornfelder 2011
Noiret 2012
Pinot Gris 2012
Vignoles 2011
Creekside Niagara NV
Creekside Concord 2012
Reflections of Lake Erie 2013

Bronze medal winners include:
Cabernet Sauvignon 2012
Cabernet Franc 2012
Marquette 2012
Falling Waters 2013
Pink Catawba 2012
Blushing Heron NV
Pinot Noir 2012
Blueberry 2012
Touriga Port 2011

The Medals below are from The Oakland Community College, Great Lakes Wine competition. I included the link if you want to look up any of your favorite wineries. https://oaklandcc.edu/culinary/docs/WineResults.pdf 

View attachment 001.pdf


----------



## jojabri (Jun 5, 2014)

Congrats! That's wonderful!


----------



## dangerdave (Jun 6, 2014)

Very nice, Dan.

You are hereby and forthwith disqualified from the port contest! 

No, seriously, gerat job!


----------



## olusteebus (Jun 6, 2014)

Fantastic!!!!!!!


----------



## tonyt (Jun 6, 2014)

Congratulations, Dan.


----------



## sour_grapes (Jun 6, 2014)

Way to go, Dan!


----------

